
Xerox Secures $24B for Hostile Takeover Bid of HP - fullshark
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/01/06/xerox-secures-24-billion-for-hostile-takeover-bid-of-hp/
======
gigatexal
What the? Crazy if they pull this off. When I was testing printers at Xerox in
Wilsonville, Oregon some 1 years ago the benchmark for the consumer grade ones
were the HP units. They never seemed to jam or fail. The Xerox ones weren’t as
good.

